# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Serj Tankian (19.09.2013, Киев, "Україна")

## MSF

Serj Tankian выступит в Киеве с оркестром!
19 сентября, Национальный дворец "Украина"
организатор Мельница
http://www.facebook.com/melnitsa.org


Автобусный тур из Ильичёвска и Одессы. Бронь мест в автобусе по тел  0677496257

----------


## MSF

Автобусный тур:
Ильичевск-Одесса-Киев-Одесса-Ильичевск:

ПОДРОБНЕЕ    http://metalspecial.at.ua/forum/14-2137-1

----------


## Полина

Тема еще актуальна?

----------


## MSF

> Тема еще актуальна?


 Да

----------

